# Please help identify this old bike.....



## leeemerson76 (Aug 27, 2008)

I found this 28" bike in a dumpster about 20 years ago and I've been dragging it around ever since. Unfortunately, the head badge is gone. The wheels and sprocket currently installed are not original, the original skip-tooth crank is pictured separately. Originally, the bike has chrome plated, metal-clad wood rims with a plated front fork. The bike appears to have been green with white trim. The rear hub is a New Departure.

If anyone has any input as to how to identify the manufacturer, I would very much appreciate it.

Thanks,

Lee Emerson,
Waterbury, CT


----------



## partsguy (Sep 2, 2008)

*idea*

Try finding the serial number and then go to www.oldroads.com


----------



## leeemerson76 (Sep 10, 2008)

*Serial #17468*

The serial # is 17468. I check the old roads site and see if this turns up any information.


----------

